

Ask HN: Beta Tester Slots Available for 'Tinder for Jobs' (using AngelList) - cjbarber

The app is exactly what it sounds like! Indicate that you are or aren&#x27;t interested in a jobs :)<p>Before a wider release, we (I and my friend based in England) would love some more feedback - who&#x27;d like to test it out and is willing to give a bunch of feedback?
======
pre-show-mac
Well, what is it?

